# Micranthemum Umbrosum or HC Cuba



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

Found this under the seedling of rambutan tree,



















Is this Micranthemum Umbrosum? Or is it HC Cuba?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Where?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Not HC for sure.

But I do not know what it is.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like micranthemum umbrosum emersed.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Cavan means, which country, because that's often important for ID. But I mean to remember that You live in Indonesia. Micranthemum and Hemianthus are native of the Americas only, I don't know if they are escaped from culture in Asia.
Flowers would be most telling.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Very hard to tell indeed, lots of plants look a like emersed, could be Rotala sp. 'green' for example...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Is it in a place where aquatic plants are cultivated nearby and could escape? Mostly wet soil, or moderate moisture? I believe it could be some sort of Lindernia, too. Maybe the same plant could be found flowering or fruiting in the area around.


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello all!

Yes, i live in Indonesia (Jakarta).

I used to keep both of them in my aquaria.
Because now is the wet season, i suppose that one of them may have grown from seeds.

I don't have the picture of its flower though.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

OK, so it's possible that it is from Your tanks. I agree to the others, it's not Hemianthus callitrichoides, that would grow much more compact. Looks more like Micranthemum umbrosum. What's the size of the leaves? In emersed HC they are only ca. 2-3 mm long, in M. u. bigger, to 5 mm or so.
I'd say, let's wait for flowers. They are tiny, whitish and inconspicuous in M. umbrosum (and Hemianthus).


----------

